# Experienced tortoise owner looking to adopt - Albuquerque NM



## igastrulated (May 28, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I am an experienced tortoise enthusiast, having kept Greek tortoises (Testudo graeca) since age 10 (about 30 years ago) as well as sulcatas, redfoot tortoises, and a variety of box turtles. I unfortunately had to rehome several tortoises as I just did not feel the climate where I was living (Long Island, NY) was doing them any favors. However, I recently moved to Albuquerque, New Mexico, and am looking to adopt one or several tortoises. I would be happy to adopt special needs tortoises as I have done so in the past. The animals will have an outdoor secure pen and will be brought inside at night/in winter. I have a lot of snails in my yard (no pesticides/chemicals) so any species that eats snails would be even better .

Please let me know if you are looking to rehome a tortoise so we can discuss further.

Thank you for reading!

Jamina


----------



## Boltonian (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello Jamina, I live in Ontario Canada . I have lovingly looked after a a male and female Russian( Horsefieldi) Tortoises for 6 years.They were rescues and are now 10 years old. They have a huge garden to roam so I am looking to rehome to similar conditions with a caring yet knowledgeable owner. They are Vegetarian. Billy and Myrtle have produced eggs last year , though I do not want to breed them.Can you tell me the habitat you could provide for them ? Thanks, Linda . Registered Nurse.


----------

